# Ausgabe von Buchstaben mit char ! mit kleiner erweiterung



## Simon100 (5. Dez 2011)

Hi,

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, sollte das alphabet mit einer while schleife ausgeben. Habe ich auch gemacht aber jetzt soll su den Buchstaben auch die Werte stehen zb.

A = 65
B = 66

etc.

bin mir nicht sicher wie ich das machen soll, habe paar sachen schon ausprobiert.

So wie ich das jetzt habe werden die werte unter den buchstaben geschrieben.


[JAVA=1]
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Schleife2 {

   public static void main(String[] args) {

      int anfang = 65;
      int ende = 90;
      char buchstabe = 65;


      while (anfang <ende) {


        System.out.println(buchstabe); 
		System.out.println(anfang) ;

        anfang++;
        buchstabe++;

}

}
}
[/code]

lg Simon


----------



## pro2 (5. Dez 2011)

```
System.out.println(buchstabe + " = " + anfang);
```

..oder wie auch immer du es zu formatieren vermagst.


----------



## ARadauer (5. Dez 2011)

buchstabe brauchst eigentlich gar nicht...


```
public class Schleife2 {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

        int anfang = 65;
        int ende = 90;

        while (anfang <= ende) {
            System.out.println((char) anfang + " " + anfang);
            anfang++;
        }
    }

}
```


----------



## Simon100 (5. Dez 2011)

danke ! hatte die  " " Zeichen vergessen =(


----------

